# My BOV



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

This runs on diesel an cooking oil has done well in the recent flooding


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Does this run on diesel or cooking oil? Did you convert that yourself? I've only seen much heavier engines running in such fuels. Very cool!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I seen a little toyota er was it a datsun? diesel the feller had converted ta run on vegi oil. Sumtin he had done himself. He was gettin the oil fer free. Just ran round with a couple barrels an picked it up from resteraunts. Round these parts ifin ya was gonna do that ya gotta have a way ta heat it cause in the winter it gets to thick. Not a bad idear really.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

What was done to prepare it for flooding and how much flooding was experienced?


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

It runs on cooking oil without any conversion. But I use new cooking oil not WVO. The larger tyres helped with the flooding haven't put a snorkel on yet


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Is that engine mechanically injected , or electronic ??


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice rig. The VW diesel guys and Benz diesel guys convert theirs to run on McDonalds waste grease oil.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Preparednessuk said:


> It runs on cooking oil without any conversion. But I use new cooking oil not WVO. The larger tyres helped with the flooding haven't put a snorkel on yet


Get onto the snorkel asap. Nothing will kill your diesel quicker than water. Theres nothing special about them you can make them yourself out of nice stainless pipe or pvc pipe thats painted black to look better. If you use the right diameter pipe you can also buy the top hats from truck parts stores.

Is cooking oil actually cheaper than diesel there?. I can understand used cooking oil cause its free but down here cooking oil is still more expensive than diesel. Do you filter your engine oil and add that to the tank when you service it?

Cheers


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

Cooking oil is about 40p cheaper than derv I can get WVO free and I have a line on some free bio diesel. Looking at making it myself. The surf is a 92 93 model so just an old type injection system. My nephew is a mechanic and says I should be ok just need to service the fuel filter more often


----------

